# Buzzbait rod



## Jim (Jul 9, 2007)

What rod strength you guys use for Buzzbaits? Medium Heavy? I have a medium heavy I could use for Buzzbaits and Spinnerbaits. No sense in buy a rod for either technique, I dont do enough of each to warrant the purchase.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 9, 2007)

I use a medium heavy with medium action- but i am with you, very rarely throw those things.

On a related note - I do have a few FINE buzzbaits and spinner baits from PC Baits - they are freaking works of art and run better then any of the store bought crap out there


----------



## Jim (Jul 9, 2007)

I like his spinnerbaits! I agree they are sharp. I like the custom painted heads lol!


----------



## dampeoples (Jul 9, 2007)

I use a M 6.6 for spinnerbaits, and a MH 6.6 for buzzbaits


----------



## redbug (Jul 9, 2007)

I use a 7' med for both I also like a fast tip on the rod.. I throw them over the grass with a dropping tide


----------



## Mattman (Jul 11, 2007)

Jim said:


> What rod strength you guys use for Buzzbaits? Medium Heavy? I have a medium heavy I could use for Buzzbaits and Spinnerbaits. No sense in buy a rod for either technique, I dont do enough of each to warrant the purchase.




Couple lines of thoughts on those two techniques.

Many prefer a fast action rod for the two.

Many subscribe to the theory of a more moderate action rod for any moving bait presentation.

I tend to subscribe to the later.

St. Croix's MHM is a good rod for both techniques. As is the Loomis CB845. Step down one power (MM or 843) if you typically throw smaller stuff and/or don't fish in a lot of cover. Step up a power (HM or 847) for big stuff and really heavy cover.

Loomis CB blanks are a bit faster than the St. Croix M's.

If you prefer fast action rods, then something like the C70MF or MB843 are good choices.


----------



## Jim (Jul 11, 2007)

Mattman said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > What rod strength you guys use for Buzzbaits? Medium Heavy? I have a medium heavy I could use for Buzzbaits and Spinnerbaits. No sense in buy a rod for either technique, I dont do enough of each to warrant the purchase.
> ...




I love it when you talk all technical :wink: 


Thanks for the info guys!


----------

